# Top 5 des Casio G-Shock pour 2021



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Salut les compatriotes,
aujourd'hui pour changer un peu des revues, je vous propose mon *top 5 des montres Casio G-Shock* pour cette année 2021 

J'espère que ca vous donnera envie de passer du coté de la force


----------

